# baby sphinx



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

i dont deserve to be crying over him.......but he deserves to be remembered

sphinx was a little more than 4 weeks old. he had the sniffle sneezes and it quickly turned bad and went into his chest. i knew it was gonna happen today, because he didnt want me to leave him to go to work. i knew he'd be gone by the time i got back. the last words i said to him were "i love you sphinx." as i kissed him and left for work. please don't contaminate sphinx's thread, instead wish him luck as he crosses the rainbow bridge.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

I've gotten to know samsterandrocky a bit better these last few days and feel very sad for her. She is only human and my frustration led me to say very potentially hurtful things, and I apologize. 

I am deeply sorry for your loss. No matter what happens leading up to their deaths, losing them is never anything but extremely painful, and I wish you the best with your recovery.


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

rattikins said:


> .... I would think that his last words would have been "take me to the vet".
> 
> He was sick for days.
> 
> ...


in my opinion, that was uncalled for in this specific thread. i don't agree with certain issues as well but that was cruel.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

In my personal philosophy I don't believe in coddling people to the point that they do not learn from their mistakes. I would expect no different treatment. 

Perhaps it's "tough love" but in my personal view it was justified. I apologize if it offended the more sensitive people here.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Guys, SamsterAndRocky is beating herself up enough right now, and she did ask not to contaminate this one thread... please respect that wish.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

thanks donna...... guys, this isnt MY thread...its sphinxy's, so please dont mess it up.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i will leave the past replies as an example but as donnak said, please respect the wish not to contiminate this thread. any posts that do that in the future will be deleted. 

samsterandrocky-- i'm truely sorry for your loss, i know you loved him and i'm sure he knew that as well.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

i just hope he doesnt hate me as much as i do.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

we all make mistakes and wish we had done things differently. but you fed and watered him, played and talked with him and held and loved him while he was here. all signs that show how much you loved him. no one can hold fault with you if you learn from your experiences, be they bad or good ones. afterall, at the end of the day who we are is merely a sum of our experiences and our reactions to them. i'm sure he would not hate you. 

you showed him love for the time he was with you and you did what your previous experiences taught you and have learned from these. but in the end to him not even that matters now, all that did was the love you showed him. 

remember your time with him and what he taught you but also try not to be too hard on yourself. i know that's easier to say then do but try.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

